# Music Visualizer?



## saors (Feb 25, 2014)

Does anyone know of a music visualizer that I can overlay on top of my broadcast?
it doesn't really matter what type of visualizer (wave, bars, etc.) but the ability to resize it would be fantastic.


----------



## Nariwarp (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm looking for the same thing actually. Found something that does text, but something that had waves, bars, and the like would be awesome.


----------



## Turtlemaw (Feb 25, 2014)

I just capture Foobar2000's visuallizer and chroma key out the back, you can also get skins which change the colour. here's an example of mine


----------



## saors (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Nariwarp (Feb 25, 2014)

Can you do the same thing with Winamp? I'm using Snip for the text part which doesn't work with Foobar2000 unfortunately.


----------



## LtRoyalShrimp (Feb 27, 2014)

VLC has a visualizer built in as well. The default backround is black, so its really easy to chromakey. 

Check it out: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://gyazo.com/3ebb81b58b2cd88e74f20c0293cb0b88

Just window capture, then region capture and chroma key. Super nice. There are also other visualizers in VLC. 

-Shrimp


----------



## Turtlemaw (Feb 27, 2014)

Nariwarp said:
			
		

> Can you do the same thing with Winamp? I'm using Snip for the text part which doesn't work with Foobar2000 unfortunately.



http://obsproject.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=676


----------



## Nariwarp (Feb 28, 2014)

Turtlemaw said:
			
		

> Nariwarp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I got that to work! The visualizer isn't exactly what I wanted but it'll do for now.

Are there any skins out there for v1.3.1 that have interesting visualizers? All the ones I've found so far say they only work for older versions only (if they have version info at all).


----------



## sintheticgaming (Mar 2, 2014)

All those are great, but if you are like me and always want best of the best you should really check out VSXU Player http://www.vsxu.com/products/player

It offers more effects although it can be a little tricky getting it to work.. They have a guide on the site, but I found it a bit hard to understand. If anyone needs help pertaining to setting it up feel free to shoot me a PM. Hope this helped and good luck!


----------



## LesIzmoor (Mar 15, 2014)

Nariwarp said:


> Are there any skins out there for v1.3.1 that have interesting visualizers?



Are you familiar with foobar's Shpeck (foo_vis_shpeck)? It runs perfectly well with the latest versions of foobar and allows you to use Winamp's Milkdrop, AVS and Spectrum Analyzer Classic within a foobar screen element.


----------



## Kaaroch (Mar 22, 2014)

Turtlemaw how do i chrome key out the back?


----------



## knopperguapis (Jan 19, 2015)

Is it possible to do it with Spotify? any music player that can connect with spoty or something like that?


----------



## FxPixel (Jan 19, 2015)

hi Knopperguapis

not the easy way but a visualizer under rainmeter can do the job (can work with any music played by any player)
a 2nd monitor will be needed.
Used  by me few moth ago with success like that

http://www.twitch.tv/fxpixel/c/3991874


----------



## A2000 (Mar 16, 2015)

I use AIMP. Just capture the window setting up the x and y to match the "Visualizer" and I Chroma Key the black. You can get more Visualizations on AIMP website.


----------

